# Naval Live Oaks In Gulf Breeze



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Most of my inshore fishing is done via wading. I consider myself a pretty good fisherman and have pretty damn consistent success. Except at NLO!! Ive now fished there 2 morning and 2 evenings over the last month with 2 undersized specks to show for it. Ive used pinfish, finger mullet and bull minnows free lined and with a popping cork. Matrix shad(ya i said it), X-raps and Mirrolures. Still basically nothing. It looks so good through there. Perfect depth with a mix of grass and sand. Am I missing something?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Simonj31 said:


> Most of my inshore fishing is done via wading. I consider myself a pretty good fisherman and have pretty damn consistent success. Except at NLO!! Ive now fished there 2 morning and 2 evenings over the last month with 2 undersized specks to show for it. Ive used pinfish, finger mullet and bull minnows free lined and with a popping cork. Matrix shad(ya i said it), X-raps and Mirrolures. Still basically nothing. It looks so good through there. Perfect depth with a mix of grass and sand. Am I missing something?


You must simply be there at the wrong time. That is a great place that holds nice fish. Keep trying.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I fished an area of docks near the Oriole Beach ramp on Tuesday morning from my boat. I caught a few trout, but all were in the 8-12 inch range. For me, that area is difficult to fish in the summer because the fish move around so much, You have to be at the right place at the right time, and it doesn't matter much what you are using if you find them. For me, this has been a tough summer, catching far fewer fish than in past years, and the fish are much smaller, so I don't think you are doing anything wrong. You might try the beach side near Portofino, but use a heavier leader because there is a lot of blue fish and Spanish to cut you off.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Find deeper water with potholes and slow down your presentation.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 is a awesome wade fishermen. Trust me when I say wadind with him throws me for a curve ball, we bounce info off eachother and have come up with a knuckle ball that dialed in a area. Presentation, lure selection, tide, time of day and weather forecast is where you should begin your thought process b4 thinking direct location.

Send him a pm, if he decides to give you any info...... its golden. I personally will tell you this, 12-18" of water is all you need.... and those who know me can only guess what lure we are using.

Tight Lines bud.

Talk to Jeffbro999, maybe we can all fish together.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hawkseye said:


> You must simply be there at the wrong time. That is a great place that holds nice fish. Keep trying.


I mean at the end of the day, thats what i was thinking. Four times though....sheeesh!!


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Used to catch a ton of quality trout there wading years ago on a clear baby torpedo (does a good job of imitating a jumping shrimp). If they were short striking, a clear baby spook with a short fluoro trailing line in place of the rear hook and a white crappie jig tied to it would get them. It usually starting getting good there about September.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Jeffbro999 is the a awesome wade fishermen. Trust me when I say wadind with him throws me for a curve ball, we bounce info off eachother and have come up with a knuckle ball that dialed in a area. Presentation, lure selection, tide, time of day and weather forecast is where you should begin your thought process b4 thinking direct location.
> 
> Send him a pm, if he decides to give you any info...... its golden. I personally will tell you this, 12-18" of water is all you need.... and those who know me can only guess what lure we are using.
> 
> ...


I was hoping you'd see the Matrix comment and make a post. So far so good with them. Just not at that spot...yet!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

That shoreline had been off this year. Have landed several gators but no where near years past an the reds just never really showed up. It is definitely one of those areas where 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water. There's also been a lot more traffic on the water this year from Bob Sykes to the visitors center. Low tide has been best for me around there. Keep fishing around fast, the Xrap works amazing. Hopefully the fish will start showing up soon.


----------

